
Child Pornography in Bitcoin blockchain can make Bitcoin illegal - sedeki
https://gizmodo.com/child-pornography-that-researchers-found-in-the-blockch-1823927566
======
davidkhess
It seems like this is a pretty important and existential issue. If illegal
content is injected into the blockchain, how do you remove it without a hard
fork? Immutability is the whole point, right?

~~~
davidkhess
And for those interested, here's a link to the paper:
[https://fc18.ifca.ai/preproceedings/6.pdf](https://fc18.ifca.ai/preproceedings/6.pdf)

